# Metal shirts... Canada...



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

mmm Im just wondering if anyone knows any websites that are based in Canada that sell metal shirts, so i dont have to order them from the US (cheaper).


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Devon8822 said:


> mmm Im just wondering if anyone knows any websites that are based in Canada that sell metal shirts, so i dont have to order them from the US (cheaper).


A shirt made of metal? Doesn't sound that comfortable ..... 


























kkjuw


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Try stone washed chain mail.....hwopv


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Aluminum is fine, but steel makes my nipples rust.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

greco said:


> Try stone washed chain mail.....hwopv


hey...don't laugh...i found some...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/miscellaneous/9080/


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember one time i was jammin in the basement with no shoes on and when i stepped off of the rug onto the concrete i got a nice shock. i wonder how that shirt would factor in that scenario?


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Not located in Canada, but very reasonable prices - most shirts are $20CDN, and $5 shipping:

http://www.backstreetmerch.com/


----------

